# General > Technical Support >  Help regards adding a photo to a post on the org

## Teggie Lugs

hello, I'm a tad rubbish on the computer and have put a house for sale post up for my mum, I thought I had added a picture but when it has come up there is no photo, I would also like to add something to the original log but I'm not sure that I can, any help will be most great fully received. Cheers Travey

----------


## keltickev

I had a look at the Frequently Asked Questions and there's two ways you can add a photo to a post. 1) As an attachment or by 2) inserting one in the main body of your text (the tree icon at the tool bar above the posting window helps with that)

Anyway, here's the detail:




> *Attachments and Images* *How do I attach a file to a post?*
>   To attach a file to your post, you need to be using the main 'New  Post' or 'New Thread' page and not 'Quick Reply'. To use the main 'New  Post' page, click the 'Post Reply' button in the relevant thread.
>   On this page, below the message box, you will find a button labelled  'Manage Attachments'. Clicking this button will open a new window for  uploading attachments. You can upload an attachment either from your  computer or from another URL by using the appropriate box on this page.  Alternatively you can click the Attachment Icon to open this page.
>   To upload a file from your computer, click the 'Browse' button and  locate the file. To upload a file from another URL, enter the full URL  for the file in the second box on this page. Once you have completed one  of the boxes, click 'Upload'.
>   Once the upload is completed the file name will appear below the  input boxes in this window. You can then close the window to return to  the new post screen.
> *What files types can I use? How large can attachments be?*
>   In the attachment window you will find a list of the allowed file  types and their maximum sizes. Files that are larger than these sizes  will be rejected. There may also be an overall quota limit to the number  of attachments you can post to the board.
> *How do I add an image to a post?*
>   If you have uploaded an image as an attachment, you can click the  arrow next to the 'Attachment Icon' and select it from the list. This  will be inserted into your post and can be located where you want it  displayed.
>   To include an image that is not uploaded as an attachment and is  located on another website, you can do so by copying the full URL to the  image, (not the page on which the image is located), and either  pressing the 'Insert Image' icon or by typing [img] before the URL and  [/img] after it, ensuring that you do not have any spaces before or  after the URL of the image.  You can insert photos from your albums (?) in this way too.


Hope this helps

----------

